# 1yr and still having nightly accidents!



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Purdey now 1 yr is still having accidents(both) during the night. Can anyone give me any suggestions as I think Ive run out of ideas. ??? I have tried feeding her earlier (which worked for a while) walking her right before bedtime 11pm, she's downstairs so doesn't let us know by barking or anything.... just goes..... She can hold herself up to 6 hours during the day so why not night times???. Please Please help as rubber gloves and disenfectant is not the way I want to start the day!!!!! 
BB


----------

